# Is mk677 water retention completely unavoidable?



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wanted to go on the growth hormone bandwagon, however pharma is too expensive and 2iu a day of generics will 90% end up with me injecting bunk s**t.

So I was considering going mk677, but people are reporting of 5kg+ weight gain within the first week. I really don't want any water retention at all on my face or mid section, no matter how effective a product may be. Seems that even on a deficit with a clean diet the bloating might happen.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Unless mine is bunk it doesn't seem to bloat me much at all.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

MK-677 is not worth the time or the money. Tried it together with ostarine almost two years ago. Apart from skullcrushing headache in the first week and insatiable hunger pangs post-breakfast on random days, not much else to attribute to it.

Whats wrong with Hygetropin and Ansomone?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> MK-677 is not worth the time or the money. Tried it together with ostarine almost two years ago. Apart from skullcrushing headache in the first week and insatiable hunger pangs post-breakfast on random days, not much else to attribute to it.
> 
> Whats wrong with Hygetropin and Ansomone?


 I can vouch for this, pounding headaches, none stop eating & some WT, I agree not worth the time or money. hence moving to hyge now


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> MK-677 is not worth the time or the money. Tried it together with ostarine almost two years ago. Apart from skullcrushing headache in the first week and insatiable hunger pangs post-breakfast on random days, not much else to attribute to it.
> 
> Whats wrong with Hygetropin and Ansomone?


 china hgh is faked a lot.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

How many iu of hyge would a recreational bodybuilder use?

I'm looking at prices and I can't imagine how I'd afford it lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Redser said:


> How many iu of hyge would a recreational bodybuilder use?
> 
> I'm looking at prices and I can't imagine how I'd afford it lol


 if you can't afford it, why even contemplate the idea


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> MK-677 is not worth the time or the money. Tried it together with ostarine almost two years ago. Apart from skullcrushing headache in the first week and insatiable hunger pangs post-breakfast on random days, not much else to attribute to it.
> 
> Whats wrong with Hygetropin and Ansomone?


 Price?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Price?





gymfreak2010 said:


> if you can't afford it, why even contemplate the idea


 Although, to be honest, most people here have far more expensive hobbies than what 8IU EOD of HGH costs.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Although, to be honest, most people here have far more expensive hobbies than what 8IU EOD of HGH costs.


 I guess so, me personally I don't smoke, drink or party hard, so i would say i save quite a bit in comparison to others that do.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

it would cost more to smoke 10 cigs a day than it would to take 4iu of hyge ED, throw four weekends per month of getting pissed and youre spending way less on the GH

also factor in that most wont use 4iu ED equating to 28iu per week but instead more like 8iu MWF equating to 24iu per week and there's really no comparison

but at the end of the day if you cant afford it, dont buy it

dont get suckered into the allure of the word 'growth', gear will still pack far more meat onto you at a fraction of the cost

there's no way id be spending cash i couldnt afford to on HGH


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

As Swole said, GH is just the icing on the cake really. You can make top gains on Test with orals thrown in occasionally. If you can afford GH then by all means go for it but I wouldn't be leaving myself skint to afford it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@klauz619 MK677 is great at lower dose for sleep and a healthy appetite (just enough stimulation that cleaner foods taste much better)

higher doses and i got extreme lethargy, insane hunger and heavily contributed to the worse oedema ive ever had and of course all the issues that come with excessive water retention

for appetite and sleep go for it, for GH like results go with the real mccoy or peptides 3-5x per day


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Been on 20-30 mg for 5 weeks didnt noticed any bloat.

I slept a lot on it and felt rly good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> @klauz619 MK677 is great at lower dose for sleep and a healthy appetite (just enough stimulation that cleaner foods taste much better)
> 
> higher doses and i got extreme lethargy, insane hunger and heavily contributed to the worse oedema ive ever had and of course all the issues that come with excessive water retention
> 
> for appetite and sleep go for it, for GH like results go with the real mccoy or peptides 3-5x per day


 this


----------

